# Did everyone here see this also?



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI"Report from the 6th International Symposium on Functional Gastrointestinal DisordersBy: Douglas A. Drossman, MD and William F. Norton, IFFGDThe 6th International Symposium on Functional Gastrointestinal Disorders was hosted by IFFGD on April 7-10, 2005. The biennial meeting was jointly sponsored by the Office of Continuing Medical Education, University of Wisconsin Medical School and the International Foundation for Functional Gastrointestinal Disorders (IFFGD) in cooperation with the Functional Brain-Gut Research Group (FBG). The program, a culmination of two years planning was both stimulating and informative. In fact, our knowledge of the functional gastrointestinal (GI) disorders continues to evolve, and these symposia are in many ways a barometer of the many changes occurring in the field. "http://www.iffgd.org/symposium2005report.html


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Thanks for sharing this!Yep, Mike and his associate from the UK and I were at this symposium - the next one is in 2007. We met and spoke with many of the leading gastroenterologists and health care specialists.It was a fantastic symposium and they are a very dedicated group! I enjoyed every minute of it!


----------

